# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Lưu ý khi mua sắm một số địa điểm ở Campuchia - Du lịch Campuchia

## Meoluoi9x

*Không hổ danh là thủ đô của Campuchia, Phnôm Pênh có rất nhiều những trung tâm mua sắm và vô số các cửa hàng bán đồ thời trang cũng như các mặt hàng lưu niệm cho khách du lịch. Chợ thì nhiều vô kể bán đầy đủ các loại hàng hóa từ các mặt hàng cao cấp cho đến bình dân du khách tha hồ chọn lựa.*

Phnôm Pênh không thiếu những trung tâm thương mại, trung tâm mua sắm và rất nhiều cửa hàng bán đồ thời trang từ hàng hiệu quốc tế cho đến những sản phẩm trong nước. Bạn có thể tìm thấy những nhãn hiệu thời trang nổi tiếng như Pierre Cardin, Gucci… Nhưng có lẽ sản phẩm mà khách du lịch ở Campuchia tìm mua nhiều hơn cả vẫn là những sản phẩm điện tử như : điện thoại di động, máy nghe nhạc, máy chụp hình kỹ thuật số… vì sản phẩm ở đây chất lượng cũng tốt và đặc biệt giá cả rất rẻ, rẻ hơn so với sản phẩm cùng loại ở Việt Nam từ 30 – 50% giá.

Hầu như tháng nào các cửa hàng cũng có một hoặc một vài sản phẩm giảm giá để thu hút khách du lịch. Không ngoa khi một số người gọi Campuchia là ” thiên đường dành cho những bà nội trợ” với đầy đủ các sản phẩm phục cho công việc nội trợ từ gạo, khoai mì, các loại cá khô, mắm cá… cho đến những bình rượu thơm phức chắc chắn sẽ chinh phục cả những bà nội trợ khó tính nhất.

Một điều cần lưu ý đó chính là đi chợ ở Campuchia du khách luôn luôn nhớ phải trả giá, các cửa hàng ở đây nói thách rất cao. Và để không mua “hớ” du khách lên trả giá khoảng một nửa giá hoặc thậm chí một phần ba giá người bán đưa ra.

*1. Trung tâm thương mại Sorya*



Đây là một trong những trung tâm thương mại lớn và sang trọng bậc nhất Phnôm Pênh,bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm mua các sản phẩm như quần áo, giày dép, các loại dây lưng, bóp da… tất cả đều là hàng hiệu 100%. Với hàng chục những gian hàng lớn nhỏ san sát nhau và được thiết kế cũng như bài trí hết sức bắt mắt chẳng thua kém gì một trung tâm thương mại bên Hồng Kông hay Singapore. Tuy nhiên mua hàng ở đây cũng không khác gì ở ngoài các cửa hàng khác là bạn phải trả giá, một nửa giá cho đến khi nào người bán chấp nhận.

*2. Chợ Cây Tre*



Chợ Cây Tre là một trong những khu chợ sầm uất nhất, lâu đời nhất và được coi như biểu tượng của thủ đô Phnôm Pênh. Chợ này nổi tiếng nhất là các sản phẩm gạo, và một số sản phẩm khô khác như hạt sen khô, đậu xanh, đậu đỏ khô… và nơi đây cũng là một trong những địa điểm mua hàng điện tử giá rẻ và uy tín. Điện thoại di động, máy nghe nhạc là những sản phẩm được ưa thích nhất. Bên hông chợ có rất nhiều cửa hàng bán đồ lưu niệm như bưu thiếp, áo thun in biểu tượng Campuchia, và đặc biệt là khăn quàng Krama truyền thống của con gái Campuchia.

*3. Chợ Đêm*



Cũng giống như chợ đêm Bến Thành nhưng Chợ Đêm ở đây có quy mô lớn hơn, bán đồ cũng phong phú hơn và đặc biệt từ khi mở cửa cho đến khuya lúc nào cũng nhộn nhịp người. Cũng bán nhiều quà lưu niệm truyền thống của Campuchia như những tấm lụa thêu hoa văn và bán cả những viên đá quý lung linh với đầy đủ mẫu mã. Những người bán hàng ở đây đều sử dụng tiếng Anh, lúc nào cũng huyên náo khắp chợ. Không khí ở đây chắc chắn sẽ là một ấn tượng khó quên với du khách quốc tế

*4. Chợ Mới*



Nổi tiếng với các tấm lụa thêu hình hoa văn đặc trưng của người Campuchia, nơi đây bạn tha hồ thưởng thức những bức tranh thêu đặc sắc và rất công phu. Ngoài ra ở đây cũng bán các loại đá quý như: Ruby, Saphia… tuy nhiên bạn cũng cần có một kiến thức nhất định về sản phẩm này để kiểm tra chất lượng cũng như trả giá. Chè cũng là một đặc sản nổi tiếng nơi đây, với hàng chục loại chè khác nhau được bày ra, bạn như bị lạc bước vào một thế giới chè và ít ai có khả năng chống cự lại sức hấp dẫn của nó.

*5. Chợ Cũ*



Một cửa hàng bán tranh tại chợ cũ - Campuchia

Giống như cái tên của nó, Chợ Cũ ra đời khá lâu và mang một thiết kế cổ kính nhưng cũng rất rộng rãi cho sự có mặt của vô số những món hàng từ quà lưu niệm cho đến các mặt hàng thời trang, từ những quầy mắm cá phục vụ cho việc ăn uống cho đến những sản phẩm cáo cấp đắt tiền như những chiếc điện thoại đời mới. Bạn có thể tìm thấy nhiều những quán ăn bán đồ ăn đủ hương vị và phong cách. Đây cũng là một nơi tập trung nhiều du khách ba lô giống như đường Đề Thám ờ Sài Gòn vậy. Và nhớ một điều là khi mua phải trả một phần ba giá nếu không muốn bị “hớ”.

*6. Battambang*



Battambang cũng giống như các thành phố khác tại Campuchia có rất nhiều chợ và khu mua sắm tại trung tâm thành phố. Nhưng nổi tiếng nhất vẫn là các cửa hàng cửa hiệu ở trên Đường Số 1 ngay trung tâm thành phố, san sát nhau và bày bán nhiều mặt hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ như các bức tượng bằng đá cẩm thạch, đá quý và cả bằng gỗ nữa. Bạn cũng có thể mua đồ lưu niệm ở các gian hàng ngay trong các khách sạn tuy giá cả có mắc hơn nhưng chất lượng đảm bảo hơn. Tuy nhiên dù mua ở đâu bạn cũng phải trả giá.
*
7. Sihanouk Ville*



Thành phố biển xinh đẹp và nổi tiếng nhất của xứ sở chùa tháp, ở đây bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm được những cửa hàng bán đồ lưu niệm xung quanh các bãi biển. Từ các vỏ ốc, vỏ sò nhiều màu sắc hình dạng và kích cỡ. Sẽ là một kỷ niệm khó quên với những chiếc vòng tay, vòng cổ được làm bằng những vỏ ốc nhiều màu sắc. Ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể mua một số hải sản để mang về nếu là chuyền đi ngắn ngày. và còn rất nhiều những đồ lưu niệm như quần áo thun, nón vải được bày bán với giá cũng khá rẻ. Đa số khách du lịch Việt Nam sang Campuchia thường mua những bình rượu nếp thơm ngon đặc biệt về cho cha, mua những tấm vải lụa về may áo cho mẹ, mua những cây kèn, sáo về tặng cho bạn bè giá chỉ khoảng 1 – 3 USD nhưng lại mang ý nghĩa sâu sắc. Ngoài ra nhiều du khách cũng mua những loại gạo thơm, mua các loại cá khô,các loại mắm và một số gia vị đặc biệt khác. Những sản phẩm này bạn có thể tìm thấy ở mọi nơi bạn đi du lịch qua nhưng hãy mua ở các chợ như quần áo…


Sưu tầm từ Internet
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm*Tp.Hồ Chí Minh - Campuchia - Tp.Hồ Chí Minh (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 149 USD/Khách - Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Campuchia - Tp.Ho Chi Minh (4 ngay 3 dem) - Gia 149 USD/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Campuchia* - *tour du lich Campuchia*

*Cùng khám phá du lịch Campuchia - du lich Campuchia*

----------


## nguyentham1711

Nếu có dịp đi du lịch Campuchia thì tuyệt quá, ko biết chợ nào có bán món đặc sản côn trùng ăn thử cho biết

----------

